# British Prospector



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a photo of the British Prospector of late 50's, early 60's please.

David
+


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

goto www.merchant navy.net. on page 24 good photo of BP.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you for this. I am looking for a late 50's early 60's photo of the Prospector. This one is much later.

David
+


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry I don't have one in my personal archive but you can get a copy of the official H&W launch and sea trials photographs from the Ulster Folk and Transport Museum. The guy you need to contact there is ken Anderson who is in charge of the photographic dept. If you tell him Tommy ex H&W advised you he may push your request to the top of his pile. He is very busy and service can be a little slow. Hope this helps. (Thumb)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry I should have provided you with the following information in my earlier reply.

British Prospector Yard No 1401 launched 1st June 1950 delivered 28th September 1950  tonnage 8655 for British Tanker Co. Her sisters were 
British Explorer yard no 1400 & British Surveyor yard No 1402.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

If no luck with UFTM, go back to www.merchant navy.net and ask in forum for photo, the site admin: is fantastic and will probably come up with the answer.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

CQ de David

I have now received a photo, so many thanks to all for your help

David
+


----------

